# Fischsterben nach Umbau (Ist Kupfer / Messing  ein Problem)



## coolhand (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin neu und bräuchte eure Hilfe

Ich habe meinen Teich (3 Jahre alt) umgebaut damit ich das Druckfiltersystem(DFS) nachts durch laufenlassen kann. Bisher habe ich das DFS nachts immer abgeschalten damit das geplätscher des Wasserfalls meinen Nachbar nicht stört aber das Wasser war trüb. Nun hab ich mit einem elektrischen Dreiwegeventil ( aus Kupfer oder Messing) einen lautlosen Rückfluss in den Teich gebaut. Jetzt habe ich so jeden zweiten Tag nen toten Fisch im Wasser.

Das Wasser ist jetzt schön klar, der Teststreifen sagt...alles Okay ausser Gesamthärte. ==> Liegts am Ventil bzw. an den Fittings oder gibts das halt mal ??? Ach __ Schnecken hab ich viele drin.. 

Gruß Coolhand


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2016)

So ein Drei-Wege-Ventil ist eher nicht aus Cu sondern wenn aus Messing und das sollte keine Probleme machen. 
__ Schnecken sollten dir das als erstes anzeigen.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2016)

Sauerstoffmangel!?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Aus welchem Material bestehen denn die Leitungen?


----------



## coolhand (17. Juli 2016)

Ups hab ich vergessen; Hab nen Luftsprudler im Einsatz.....und der Teich ist aus GFK ( Eigenbau)
Gruß Coolhand


----------



## coolhand (17. Juli 2016)

Zum großteil aus so geripptem schwarzem Schlauch für den Teichbau, ein neues Stück ist aus Gartenschlauch (Baumarkt) das wär für mich der heisseste Kandidat für ne Ursache. ich hab die Umschaltung abgehängt ...mal schaun ob den Rest rettet, dauert halt ne weile bis es wirkt !!


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Am Schlauch dürfte das nicht liegen. Ist das Umschaltventil in Niederspannung oder 230V angeschlossen? Nicht das du Kriechströme ins Wasser bekommst.


----------



## coolhand (17. Juli 2016)

Ne ist 230V, aber der Antrieb ist ja entkoppelt ...da kann nix kommen....und wenn ja dann würden ja alle Kieloben treiben ...oder ;-)


----------



## Ansaj (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Coolhand,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum. Einen schönen Teich hast du da, nur die Fische hätte ich raus gelassen. 

Wie ich deinem Profil entnehme hast du Goldfische und Koi(s) (wie viele jeweils?) in 3000 l mit einer Tiefe von 60 cm! Was ist das denn überhaupt für ein Filter und welche Leistung erbringt er?
Worauf ich hinaus will: Das ist verdammt viel Fisch auf sehr wenig Volumen (meiner Meinung nach sind 3000l viel zu wenig für Goldfische und für Kois erst recht). Da können leicht fischgiftiges Nitrit und Ammoniak entstehen. 
Statt Teststreifen zu nehmen, lasse dein Wasser doch mal im Fachhandel oder Gartencenter überprüfen, die benutzen Tröpfentests (sind auch nicht super genau, aber meiner Meinung nach etwas aussagekräftiger als Teststreifen). Nur nicht auf die Verkäufer hören, sondern die Werte hier posten. Sollten Nitrit/Ammoniak erhöht sein, hilft ein sofortiger großzügiger Wasserwechsel (aber auf die Temperatur achten)

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2016)

Da kann man sich nur Ansaj anschließen. Dazu werden noch zu hohe Temperaturen kommen, mit entsprechenden Schwankungen. Und zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser.


coolhand schrieb:


> Das Wasser ist jetzt schön klar, der Teststreifen sagt...alles Okay ausser Gesamthärte


Alles Okay sagt uns schon mal nichts, wie sind denn die Werte und welche wurden alle gemessen?
Wie oft reinigst du deinen Filter bzw wann das letzte mal? Wie wird er gereinigt? Wie sieht es mit TWW aus?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Juli 2016)

Besatz hin, Besatz her... Bei den (im Profil) angegebenen 60 Litern Quellzulauf pro Minute komme ich auf 3.600 Liter in der Stunde und damit brauchst du eigentlich gar keinen Filter. Ich würde mal die Werte des Quellwassers überprüfen, da könnte eine Ursache liegen, sofern die Angaben stimmen.

Tröpfchentests reichen da dicke, auch wenn die Hersteller für elektronische Messgeräte sicher gerne sehen würden, wenn an jedem Teichlein ihre Produkte im Einsatz wären...


----------



## coolhand (17. Juli 2016)

Okay ich werde die werte nochmal überprüfen... ggf. mit Tröpfchen Test.und dann hier posten.... bin nur die Woche auf geschäftsreise ..wir somit nächstes WE.. aber vielleicht hat sichs dann schon erledigt..so oder so .. Danke euch für die Tipps 

Gruß Coolhand


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Was heisst vielleicht hat es sich dann schon erledigt? Einen großzügigen Wasserwechsel solltest du vor der Geschäftsreise schon noch machen.
Sonst hat es sich erledigt, und du weisst dann auch warum.


----------



## tosa (17. Juli 2016)

Ich bin sprachlos....


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2016)

coolhand schrieb:


> aber vielleicht hat sichs dann schon erledigt..so oder so ..


Na klar doch, ganz einfach ! Dann werden die toten Fische rausgeholt, und Neue gekauft . 
Wenn ich Dir jetzt sagen würde, was ich von Deiner Äußerung halte, riskiere ich hier einen Rausschmiß, 
ich hoffe nur, Du kannst es Dir denken


----------



## Goldfischline (18. Juli 2016)

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten,aber gib sie bitte ab, wenn du schreibst es wird sich so oder so erledigen, find ich das, gelinde gesagt, nicht so prickelnd.
Mach dir pflanzteich, oder kümmere dich bitte um deine fischis,das sind Lebewesen und kein " jo,wenn hin dann halt hin "

LG 

Maja


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> riskiere ich hier einen Rausschmiß


 
eigentlich eher umgekehrt ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/pages/Regeln/ ==> *2.10 Tierschutz*


----------



## Petta (18. Juli 2016)

coolhand schrieb:


> vielleicht hat sichs dann schon erledigt..so oder so




Mit der Äusserung kann ich nur sagen........PFUI


----------



## ASSchlicki (18. Juli 2016)

Das ist echt nicht zu fassen.


----------



## maarkus (18. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, wir haben jetzt klar geäußert, was wir davon halten.
Im Anschluss sollten wir ihm aber auch wieder die Hand reichen und zeigen, wie es besser geht.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2016)

Verprügeln macht aber doch mehr Spaß


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2016)

Ich hab ja von Technik keine Ahnung, also bitte nicht so laut losprusten: Was ist, wenn Filter falsch angeschlossen ist oder zusammengebaut ist und fröhlich den Dreck in den Teich befördert? Ist das eventuell möglich? So ein Filter hat ja manchmal einen extra Ausgang für den Schmutzablass.
Rechts sehe ich frisches Holz. Ist das eventuell behandelt worden?
Und diese Metallkugeln zwischen der Seerose. Waren die schon immer da oder sind die eventuell neu?
Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an: Schöner Teich, falscher Besatz.


----------



## coolhand (18. Juli 2016)

Hey  Leute das war sicherlich ganz so  ernst gemeint, aber wenn ich nicht weis an was es liegt was soll ich dann machen....Ich habe heute den Filter geputzt und  den Schlamm abgesaugt und das Messing bzw. das Kupfer entfernt..


----------



## ASSchlicki (18. Juli 2016)

Hi Coolhand,

was hast Du als letztes Material eingebracht? Bist Du die Liste schon einmal durchgegangen?


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2016)

coolhand schrieb:


> was soll ich dann machen


Naja, Du könntest unsere Fragen beantworten.


Christine schrieb:


> Rechts sehe ich frisches Holz. Ist das eventuell behandelt worden?
> Und diese Metallkugeln zwischen der Seerose. Waren die schon immer da oder sind die eventuell neu?





ASSchlicki schrieb:


> was hast Du als letztes Material eingebracht? Bist Du die Liste schon einmal durchgegangen?


----------



## tosa (18. Juli 2016)

ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hi Coolhand,
> 
> was hast Du als letztes Material eingebracht? Bist Du die Liste schon einmal durchgegangen?



Genau das ist die richtige Antwort, das ausschlusdprinzip funktioniert fast immer...


----------



## coolhand (18. Juli 2016)

wie gesagt . ich hab alles was ich zu letzt ein gebracht  hab wieder aus gebaut... es war das messing und der 1 " gartenschlauch ..aber vermutlich braucht es seine Zeit !!!! 

Es ist ein Druckfilter mit mit UVC Lampe... und nem teichskimmer  

es Sind ca 20 Goldfische und 2 kleine Kois, keine Ahnung wie alt ....vor kurzem hatten die jeden Morgen viel spass.. gab aber nie kleine Godis..;-)

das Holz wurde vor 2 Monaten  eingebracht ...seitdem warte ich auf längere Trockenheit.... zum ölen.... Die Kugeln war schon seit dem Start drinn.. 

Gruß Coolhand


----------



## tosa (18. Juli 2016)

Hast du nach dem laichspiel wasserwechsel gemacht?


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juli 2016)

Ich würde gerne nochmals den Quellzulauf hinterfragen. Wenn der angegebene Wert mit 60l/min stimmt, kann man sich Wasserwechsel getrost sparen. Dann wird der Teich jede Stunde ausgetauscht...


----------



## Micha61 (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo,



Christine schrieb:


> fröhlich den Dreck in den Teich befördert?


lt.1. Beitrag, wurde der Filter jede Nacht abgeschalten
Diese gelangte jeden Morgen, in den Teich.
Lass den Filter jetzt durchlaufen, dauert aber eine Weile, bis der voll in die Pötte kommt !



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nochmals den Quellzulauf hinterfragen





muh.gp schrieb:


> Wenn der angegebene Wert mit 60l/min stimmt,


und die Werte top sind


muh.gp schrieb:


> kann man sich Wasserwechsel getrost sparen.


und den Filter auch, da wäre ein Spaltsieb für den Grobschmutz, ausreichend.


LG Micha


----------



## ASSchlicki (20. Juli 2016)

Holz ölen? Steht es danach im Teichwasser solltest Du darauf verzichten.


----------

